# [SOLVED] Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data



## intellectual

Hello Guys,

I'm trying to play CoD 4 - Modern Warfare without graphics card but it won't play. Everytime i try, i encounter following error message - "Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data"

Now i know graphics card is required to play certain games but I have got this virtual-graphics-card-software called 3D-analyzer which kind of tricks your system to think it has got graphics card.

I can successfully play games like B.I.A road to hill 30 by emulating HW T & L through this software which did not work earlier on my machine.

However in order to run call of duty i'm lacking in HW T & L (which i can get from above mentioned software) and something called Vertex Shader version 2.0 (as informed by "can you run it").

Now my question is does anyone know how can i get Vertex shader through this software?

Has anyone heard of this software?

My System specs are -

Intel Core 2 Duo 1.86 GHZ, 1 GB RAM, Windows XP MCE 2005 SP3, Intel 946GZ Express Chipset Family

Intel(R) GMA 3000 Video RAM 128 MB (<< I guess it's onboard graphics card)


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Hello intellectual,
that error means that your video card doesn't support vertex shader, that is a technology that could be found in all dedicated video cards
so what you have is an integrated video card (intel) and unfortunately Vertex shader (as I mentioned above) is not a software and can't be downloaded
if you have a laptop, sorry to say you are out of luck, but if you have a desktop, you could get a dedicated card
3D analyser may work with older games, but not with new games that needs Shader model 3.0 and above


----------



## intellectual

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Thank you for responding

I was wondering if 3D analyzer can trick my system to think it has got vertex shader just like it tricks my system to think it has got "Hardware T & L".

Is it not possible?


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

You could try but the frames per second you will get will be crappy and then you'll get annoyed of the game in a couple of minutes


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

You need a video card, You cannot "download" a video card....


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

one more thing,
I did try that called 3D analyser and *I don't recommend it all *
it crashes the PC and cause some BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) especially when it comes to playing with the shaders options


----------



## intellectual

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

Thanks for replying @ Mcninja

@ Zealex - lol i got you man

@ Rockmaster - Aiite. I'll buy one then. By reading "I don't recommend it all" in bold letters i can now imagine what it would do to my system.

Thanks everyone for responding. Thread may be considered closed now.

See ya around


----------



## Zealex

*Re: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data*

If it's solved just mark it solved by going into thread tools and hitting "mark as solved"


----------

